# Combinine two antennas together



## Drak (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi,

I've recently installed an in-car antenna (on the inside of the windshield) because I keep forgetting to pull the normal one out when I start to drive. I can't leave it out, because htat seems to be an invitation for people to bend and break it.

I was wondering though if it is possible to combine both antennas at the end that goes into the radio for improvement of reception. They are on either side of the car, so they are about 2m (7ft) apart. I generally listen to FM radio, AM is not important to me at all.

Thanks!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Drak!
And welcome to the forums!
You can do it, just not certain they make a ponytail for it though? Or just open the cables up and sodier them together being carefull not to let them touch each other either. Might try radio shack for a ponytail for it, pretty sure they carry them.........
It needs to be , two female on one end and one male on the other end.


----------



## Drak (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi,

I finally received the ponytail part and managed to connect the two antennae together. It seems to work very well. Thanks for the tip!

Drak


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Glade it worked out for you! And you stoped back to let us know.


----------

